

Palm Bribes Key Employees to Stick Around as SVP of Software Jumps Ship - samratjp
http://gizmodo.com/5519221/palm-bribes-key-employees-to-stick-around-as-svp-of-software-jumps-ship

======
pedalpete
I thought it was TechCrunch (but I can't find the article now) which pointed
out that often companies will provide stock options to key executives when a
company is being purchased, as an extra incentive for these executives to
stick with the new owners beyond the initial transition.

~~~
mikecane
Over at PIC there's some interesting discussion by people who have been
watching Palm's finances for some time:
[http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/6496/webos-svp-leaves-
pal...](http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/6496/webos-svp-leaves-
palm/#comments)

